# How about used Honda accord for Uber X?



## jbsan (Oct 17, 2015)

The 2013 Honda Accord LX has 42,000 miles used car 
and it need change rear 2 tires and front brake pads.
The price is $13,800, is it good for Uber X?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

personally i'd rather be in a newer accord with leather seats but would prefer a nicer vehicle all together...you can buy it and try driving but most uber riders like nice cars


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

jbsan said:


> The 2013 Honda Accord LX has 42,000 miles used car
> and it need change rear 2 tires and front brake pads.
> The price is $13,800, is it good for Uber X?


It's perfectly fine and maybe a little over qualified given the UberX rates. Shouldn't give you too much trouble down the road.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

jbsan said:


> The 2013 Honda Accord LX has 42,000 miles used car
> and it need change rear 2 tires and front brake pads.
> The price is $13,800, is it good for Uber X?


pretty price for 65 cents a mile..............id spend about 8k on a used prius with 80k miles or so


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

No problem with that car. Just keep it clean. If you want leather. You can get covers for them. Probably not necessary.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

It's too nice. A 07 Accord with 200k miles makes the same as you do.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Wow an accord that new for 14 grand. I'd get it only because of the deal.

But with that aside, it's a very decent ride so you'll have absolutely no problems with qualifying that vehicle for Uber. The accord gets decent mileage and you have plenty of room to accomodate four passengers which also benefits your rating.

It's really up to you. I don't see any problem with it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

After two years of Ubering I am concerned that the slowly expanding rip in the crotch of my only pair of jeans will spread soon and expose my giblets. And you're worried about how to spend $14,000? That will only be a very temporary issue if you get a car like that to Uber with. You'll soon be exposed to more pressing concerns.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

It's almost come to getting a mule and a Red Flyer wagon to haul passengers in these days. It's about all they're paying for.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

jbsan said:


> The 2013 Honda Accord LX has 42,000 miles used car
> and it need change rear 2 tires and front brake pads.
> The price is $13,800, is it good for Uber X?


I wouldn't suggest it. Especially at these bargain basement rates. Go for something much cheaper if driving uberx.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

14gIV said:


> personally i'd rather be in a newer accord with leather seats but would prefer a nicer vehicle all together...you can buy it and try driving but most uber riders like nice cars


If the rates were at least $3-4/mile sure why not. But at X rates, not even close.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I bought a used 2012 Camry that had 39K miles on it. One year and 2 months later, it has 95K miles and nothing to show for it. I feel like a bad parent who hasn't taken care of a child properly. Visually, it's still kept in great condition but it could use a LOT of routine TLC. I just don't like seeing others go down this road as we're ill-insured/maintained high-tech gyspy cabs via an app. The sooner the public and investors realize this...the better.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

You can use a 2013 Accord on Uber Select for the rest of the year too . I think it's a great car . It's one of the cars I was considering but went with a Passat instead because it had better gas mileage and also qualifies of Select for another year


----------



## spiralpass83 (Aug 22, 2016)

an update on my 2016 Honda Accord Ex-L. The gas miles i usually get per tank when i go to fill up when the gas light comes on is averaging at 429, 476, 430, 429, 451 obviously this depends on highway/city driving. The car has almost 53k miles. There is a small idle vibration when driving long distance, could just be gas or time to replace the spark plugs but the car runs and drives great.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

jbsan said:


> The 2013 Honda Accord LX has 42,000 miles used car
> and it need change rear 2 tires and front brake pads.
> The price is $13,800, is it good for Uber X?


Too much. Get a civic or colors for 5000.



100hoursuber said:


> Too much. Get a civic or colors for 5000.


Corolla


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

100hoursuber said:


> Too much. Get a civic or colors for 5000.


Three years ago it might've been. That's when the OP started this thread, ya know... :biggrin:


----------

